# Quel scanneur !...



## tecamak (11 Mai 2004)

salutje dois donc me racheter un scanner pour l' eMac (G4 700mhz RAM640 Mac Os 10.2.8) et je voualis savoir si cous aviez des conseils à me donner ?
un bon scanner pour les photos et négatifs dans les 100 euros ?
merci


----------



## golf (11 Mai 2004)

Ici, tu as la liste de tous les produits HP actuels compatibles Mac, y compris les scanners...
Note que les derniers pilotes X d'HP sont excellent et le SAV (y compris la hot-line) de qualité...
Tu n'as plus qu'à rapprocher cela avec les prix pratiqués sur le terrain...


----------



## litle_big_one (26 Juillet 2004)

Bj all Bonjour tous
mes 2 scanners aprés après une forte divergence d'opinion, ayant décidés de voler de leurs propres ailes (au propre comme au figuré), je me trouve dans l'obligation d'en acquérir un.

Pour un usage général, mais de qualité, sans spécialement vouloir faire du négatif, ou de la
diapo que me conseillez vous ?

ps, un budget de 200¤ max
reps, çà vole mal un scanner 


bob


----------



## litle_big_one (26 Juillet 2004)

Aller hop

j'ai trouvé un HP scanjet 3970 qui semble pas mal
des avis ?

bob


----------



## Aragorn (27 Juillet 2004)

Bjr,

Si vous n'êtes pas trop pressé, Epson sort un nouveau scanner : le 2580 équipé d'un port firewire et tout ça pour 150 ¤...

Sur top achat il est à 149 ¤...

Pour plus d'info sur ce produit, allez voir sur le site epson, c'est par ici... 

Ce scanner étant tout nouveau, on ne possède ni avis, ni test...

Bonne journée.


----------



## vauxlepenil (2 Août 2004)

bonjour, j'ai eu les pires ennuis avec le scan EPSON PERFECTION 1670 PHOTO , il quitte inopinemment tout le temps .que pouvez vous me conseiller comme scan qui fait aussi les diapos ?
quelqu'un a t il déjà utilisé le canon 3200 F


----------



## golf (2 Août 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue...

Avant tout, lire ces consignes... 

Ensuite pour quelle machine et quel Os ?!

Enfin la quête d'un scanner photos/diapos est récurrente, faire une recherche dans le forums


----------



## vauxlepenil (3 Août 2004)

vauxlepenil a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, j'ai eu les pires ennuis avec le scan EPSON PERFECTION 1670 PHOTO , il quitte inopinemment tout le temps .que pouvez vous me conseiller comme scan qui fait aussi les diapos ?
> quelqu'un a t il déjà utilisé le canon 3200 F


c'est un MAC OSX . 3 . 4


----------



## golf (3 Août 2004)

As tu commencé à fouiner dans le forum ?


----------



## ni pour ni contre (21 Août 2004)

Salut

J'ai un scanner lide 30 canon, qui me plaît dans l'ensemble et qui se comporte pas trop mal. Cependant, j'ai vu que canon allait sortir dans quelques jours le lide 35, avec notamment une connexion USB 2 full speed.
Or le principal reproche qu'on peut faire au lide 30, c'est d'être lent (et bruyant). Est-ce que la présence de l'USB 2 full speed va accélérer la vitesse du scan, ou ça tient à d'autres choses et il n'y aura aucun bénéfice? Je me demandais aussi si canon sortait des nouveaux drivers avec ses scanners ou adaptait juste les anciens. Si c'était le cas, ça me refroidirait franchement vue l'incroyable nullité des scanneurs du lide 30. Je ne comprends d'ailleurs toujours pas pourquoi ce modèle n'est pas géré par défaut par mac os, alors que c'est un des scanners les plus vendus.
Mon idée serait de vendre le lide 30 pour passer au lide 35 - avant sa sortie. Je sais pas à quel point je me complique pas un peu la vie de prendre ce risque alors que les bénéfices potentiels sont peut-être pas si importants. Si quelqu'un a des idées sur les qualités probables du lide 35, je serais vraiment très heureux de les entendre?


----------



## pim (26 Août 2004)

Bonjour,

Moi aussi il me semble très bien cet Epson 2580 Perfection... Surtout que visiblement y'a un module pour numériser les films 35 mm, cool à ce niveau de prix.

En revanche, pour ce qui concerne le *port Firewire*, je n'en voit pas trace sur les caractéristiques techniques (?) S'agit-il d'une option ? Firewire c'est mieux que USB 2 il me semble, plus rapide n'est-ce-pas ?


----------



## golf (26 Août 2004)

Sur la page d'Epson.fr, il est annoncé avec FW : ici...
Plus loin, dans les specs, effectivement, la référence à FW disparaît !!!

Maintenant, tout dépend de quelle version FW il s'agit !


----------



## pim (26 Août 2004)

Voilà les logos que l'on peut voir sur le site d'Epson, accompagnant le descriptif commercial de ce scanner :







Voici le lien d'origine :

Scanner 2580 sur le site d'Epson

Dans la fiche technique, plus aucune nouvelle du Firewire...  

Et puis que penser de l'absence du *X* dans le logo Mac OS ? Est-ce que Epson est au courant de la sortie de Mac OS X ? Vu ce qui se dit ailleurs dans le forum, je vais finir par aller m'acheter un scanner HP moi. Dommage car je suis par ailleurs très content de mon imprimante Epson Stylus C82 !


----------



## litle_big_one (27 Août 2004)

litle_big_one a dit:
			
		

> Bj all Bonjour tous
> mes 2 scanners aprés après une forte divergence d'opinion, ayant décidés de voler de leurs propres ailes (au propre comme au figuré), je me trouve dans l'obligation d'en acquérir un.


Roooooooh, an + y an a d'otres fôtes 

Pas bien le correcteur 

MDR


----------



## litle_big_one (27 Août 2004)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Vu ce qui se dit ailleurs dans le forum, je vais finir par aller m'acheter un scanner HP moi. Dommage car je suis par ailleurs très content de mon imprimante Epson Stylus C82 !


Bj
J'ai une imprimante epson et ai remplacé mes 2 scanners hp (ils étaient quand même vieux) par 1 hp 3970.
J'en suis trés content mais, l'hp pas encore essayé sous mac.
J'attend de swicher complètement pour tout basculer.

A mon avis (mais qui semble partagé) le matériel hp est trés bon à par les drivers qui sont, comment dire, un peu bor....ques.


----------



## pim (29 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, tout dépend de quelle version FW il s'agit !



Déjà moi le FW 400 ça m'irais, vu que je n'ai q'un port FW 400 sur mon Powerbook 12' (j'suis égoiste là j'pense qu'à moi)



			
				litle_big_one a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis (mais qui semble partagé) le matériel hp est trés bon à par les drivers qui sont, comment dire, un peu bor....ques.



Mince alors ! Quid des pilotes de scanner Epson ? Car je me demande si Epson ne se contente pas du minimum sur les drivers !



			
				litle_big_one a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé un HP scanjet 3970 qui semble pas mal



J'ai pas trouvé sur le site de HP France (lien ici  pour les scanners), j'ai juste trouvé le HP scanjet série 3900.

Moi ma préférence chez HP va pour le HP scanjet série 4670 (photo ci-dessous), essentiellement pour le design alu qui super accordé avec mon PB !


----------



## litle_big_one (29 Août 2004)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Mince alors ! Quid des pilotes de scanner Epson ? Car je me demande si Epson ne se contente pas du minimum sur les drivers !
> 
> J'ai pas trouvé sur le site de HP France (lien ici pour les scanners), j'ai juste trouvé le HP scanjet série 3900.


J'ai pas de scanner epson, donc je ne peux pas comparer, mais je maintient pour hp.
Quand au scanner hp 3970, je t'envoie une copie de la facture, une photo ou autre  

Sinon, c'est ici...

Heu comment fait on pour remplacer une "adresse" par "ici" ou autre ?
Juste en écrivant "ici" dans la première fenêtre puis l'url dans la seconde


----------



## carlit (30 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai beau éplucher tous les messages de bcp de forums sur le sujet(et il y en a peu de très récents), je n'arrive pas à faire un choix raisonné :

je recherche un scanner"basique"(pour scanner des courriers à la pelle puis OCR) qui fonctionne sans galères sous panther 10.3.5 en USB. 

Les derniers pilotes HP seraient bien, mais ont été attendus lgtps (donc si idem à la moindre modif du système?) Les Epson passeraient par twain ou plugs-in, les Canon seraient peu pratiques, etc? Omnipage ne fonctionnerait qu'avec certains, ReadIris obligerait à enregistrer les scans en fichiers textes avant de les copier-coller ds une autre appli, bref je suis perdu.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## carlit (31 Août 2004)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Voilà les logos que l'on peut voir sur le site d'Epson, accompagnant le descriptif commercial de ce scanner :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors pour finir: ce scan est-il oui ou non firewire ? Si quelqu'un sait, merci d'avance


----------



## litle_big_one (31 Août 2004)

litle_big_one a dit:
			
		

> Heu comment fait on pour remplacer une "adresse" par "ici" ou autre ?
> Juste en écrivant "ici" dans la première fenêtre puis l'url dans la seconde


Merci


----------



## maje (21 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,

Je suis assez interesse par le scanner 5590, a cause du chargeur principalement.

Je me pose des questions sur la qualité des logiciels fournis.
Quels sont les logiciels fournis pour mac?
Est-ce que le driver est reconnu de ImageCapture?

Je ne connais pas d'alternative sur mac avec chargeur dans ces prix. Des idées?

Merci

Maje


----------



## golf (21 Octobre 2004)

En ce qui concerne les pilotes et apps, HP fait du costaud 
Cf ici... 
Scans et intégrées partagent les mêmes apps.


----------



## maje (22 Octobre 2004)

Ben justement dans ce thread, le soft de scan n'a pas l'air top.Merci,


----------



## BigBrowser (14 Décembre 2004)

Mon vieux scanner Umax SCSI vient de me lacher.
Il est temps de lui trouver un remplaçant.
Utilisation: OCR (Read Iris) et parfois des photos.

J'ai relu les posts concernant ce sujet. Il semble y avoir des problèmes avec les drivers Canon.
Alors... EPSON ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Caster (14 Décembre 2004)

je n'ai pas de réponse à ta question, mais je cherche aussi un scanner pour l'utilisation suivante :

- pouvoir scanner des documents ( à archiver) en pdf rapidement avec un chargeur
- une bonne compatibilité MAC OS X bien évidement
- Pouvoir choisir la fonction pdf depuis une bouton sur le scanner et de ne pas devoir passer par une interface logiciel.
- Pouvoir scanner un document de x pages et d'avoir un seul pdf et non pas un pdf par page


----------



## Caster (14 Décembre 2004)

je pense opter pour le hp scanjet 5590 ....... avez-vous des infos dessus ou des remarques ??
Un test serait l'idéal


----------



## BigBrowser (14 Décembre 2004)

Je ne connais pas ce scanner.

J'étais en train de m'intéresser de mon coté, aux scanners suivants:
- Epson Perfection 2480 et 2580
- Canon Lide 80.

Je dois me décider rapidement.
Dommage que personne ne réponde à cette question.
J'ai un peu peur des problèmes de drivers.

Je vais voir si je trouve quelque chose concernant ton HP.


----------



## jhk (14 Décembre 2004)

Faites gaffe aux scanner Lide (Canon). Il y a deux trois mois, je cherchais un scanner et au cours de ma recherche, je me suis aperçu que Canon ne fournissait que des logiciels OS9 !!!
Finalement, j'ai acheté un scanner Epson Perfection 2480, qui me convient très bien, mis à part une légère dominante bleue sur papier glacé.


----------



## BigBrowser (14 Décembre 2004)

jhk a dit:
			
		

> Faites gaffe aux scanner Lide (Canon). Il y a deux trois mois, je cherchais un scanner et au cours de ma recherche, je me suis aperçu que Canon ne fournissait que des logiciels OS9 !!!
> Finalement, j'ai acheté un scanner Epson Perfection 2480, qui me convient très bien, mis à part une légère dominante bleue sur papier glacé.



Bizarre ce que tu me dis là.
J'ai des amis sous Lide et OSX qui n'ont aucun problème...


----------



## jhk (14 Décembre 2004)

BigBrowser a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre ce que tu me dis là. J'ai des amis sous Lide et OSX qui n'ont aucun problème...


Pour être clair, je parle bien des logiciels fournis avec le scanner. Pour les versions OS X, il fallait que je les achète au prix fort à part ! 
C'était il y a 3 mois. La situation a peut-être changée depuis. En tout cas je l'espère, pour vous tout du moins.


----------



## BigBrowser (15 Décembre 2004)

A vous relire, on est un peu énervé de voir que la communauté Mac est traitée, comme d'hab, un peu à la légère par les constructeurs.
Il ne semble pas y a avoir de choix évident, alors que sous pécé, les solutions sont nombreuses et sans problème...


----------



## BigBrowser (15 Décembre 2004)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> je pense opter pour le hp scanjet 5590 ....... avez-vous des infos dessus ou des remarques ??
> Un test serait l'idéal



Ca a l'air bien.
En plus le chargeur, quand on a une cinquantaine de courriers par semaine à numériser. Pas mal !!!
Pas trouvé de test.   
Tiens nous au courant de ta décision d'achat.
Je vais commander ce matin, mais j'hésite encore.


----------



## BigBrowser (15 Décembre 2004)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> je pense opter pour le hp scanjet 5590 ....... avez-vous des infos dessus ou des remarques ??
> Un test serait l'idéal



Tiens en voilà un, en anglais.


----------



## Caster (15 Décembre 2004)

BigBrowser a dit:
			
		

> Tiens en voilà un, en anglais.



merci, je ense qu eje vais choisir ce dernier, car il correspond bien à mes attentes, càd pouvoir scanner rapidement des documents. Je n'ai pas besoin de scanner des photos


Merci pour le lien vers le test


----------



## Caster (18 Décembre 2004)

Rendez-vous dans quelques jours ..... je viens de passer commande du *hp scanjet 5590*


----------



## Caster (28 Décembre 2004)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> Rendez-vous dans quelques jours ..... je viens de passer commande du *hp scanjet 5590*



voilà, je l'ai installé et fais quelques tests. Je suis assez satisfait.

Au niveau de la compatibilité avec nos MAC, aucun pb, elle est même excellente. Les touches sur le scanner sont toutes paramétrables ( avec beaucoup d'options), ceci très facilement.
Sinon le scanner est rapide et la qualité au Rdv. Seul point noir : il y a un module (de série) qui est le chargeur de documents. Dans ce cas, la numérisation est très lente. il vaut mieux le faire manuellement si on est à côté, ou laisser la bête traiter tout, toute seule et revenir longtemps après.


----------



## legrizzly (29 Décembre 2004)

Ne me dîtes pas que je suis le suel con à avoir un vieux scanner à main logitech ds ce forum ?


----------



## Caster (29 Décembre 2004)

legrizzly a dit:
			
		

> Ne me dîtes pas que je suis le suel con à avoir un vieux scanner à main logitech ds ce forum ?



j'en ai un au bureau mais rien chez moi à titre perso. Pour Scanner à la va-vite, je prends une photo


----------



## yvos (29 Décembre 2004)

BigBrowser a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais pas ce scanner.
> 
> J'étais en train de m'intéresser de mon coté, aux scanners suivants:
> - Epson Perfection 2480 et 2580
> ...



j'ai un epson 2580 et aucun problème pour le faire tourner sur OsX et les résultats sont bons. Le seul souci est la quantité de logiciels à installer, mais bon, ça tourne bien.

par contre, aucune trace de firwire, contrairement à ce qui a été dit précédemment sur ce thread


----------



## Eikanil (31 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,
J'ai acquis un Canon Lide 80. Séduisant sur la papier...
Impossible de faire fonctionner OmniPage (une version Light est livrée avec) avec ce scanner sous MacOSX.
Si quelqu'un a réussi je suis preneur de la méthode.
J'ai essayé sur un PC, tout fonctionne.


----------



## golf (3 Janvier 2005)

Eikanil a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> J'ai acquis un Canon Lide 80. Séduisant sur la papier...
> Impossible de faire fonctionner OmniPage (une version Light est livrée avec) avec ce scanner sous MacOSX.
> Si quelqu'un a réussi je suis preneur de la méthode.
> J'ai essayé sur un PC, tout fonctionne.


 Voir par ici : * 	Scanners Canon : des scans, des pilotes et des maux !...*


----------



## phmitch (4 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour
Je suis intéressé par l'achat d'un scanner Epson Perfection 4990 Photo.
Actuellement j'ai un scanner Epson GT-7000 SCSI mais sous OS X pas terrible
Si quelqu'un a des infos pour le 4990, qualité, vitesse, bruit, compatibilité Mac OS X.3.7, etc.
D'avance merci


----------



## mattthieu (21 Février 2005)

question pour ceux qui ont un epson perfection 2480 (jhk par exemple) :

combien peut-on mettre de diapositive a la fois dans le scanner? avec le 2400 on pouvait en mettre 4 mais il semblerait que le 2480 ne permet plus que d'en mettre 2

le 2580, n'en parlons pas, son chargeur n'accepte qu'une dia ou une bande de film de 6 photos, je ne vois donc pas vraiment l'avantage d'un chargeur puisqu'on ne peut mettre un petit paquet et revenir 20 minutes plus tard...
sinon, d'autres avis sur ces scanners? le prix par rapport à l'ancien modèle, le 2400, à vraiment baissé et ils deviennent très abordables


----------



## Fanoo (3 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,

avant de m'équiper d'un scanner (pour des documents papier A4, sans reconnaissance de caractères) je lance un appel aux utilisateurs heureux ...ou malheureux...

Quelle marque, quel modèle me conseillez-vous ?

je cherche le modele le plus simple, qui marche tout de suite, avec des pilotes bien faits...

merci de votre aide...


----------



## fwedo (29 Mars 2005)

SAlut à tous,

Le scaneur Agfa est par là 


			
				fwedo a dit:
			
		

> une amie qui est passé sous osX se retrouve avec un scanner agfa scantouch qui ne marche plus (et j'ai pas trouvé les drivers pour osX, dans l'hypothèse ou ils existent...)


Avant de poser une question, faire une recherche  dans le forum pour voir si un fil n'est pas déjà ouvert 
D'autre part, dans la FAQ de "Périphériques", beaucoup de fils actifs y sont évoqués 
golf

que me conseilleriez vous comme scanner pas cher, qui est bien reconnu sous os X ?

merci !


----------



## Aragorn (28 Avril 2005)

Bonsoir,

 J'ouvre à nouveau ce fil pour ne pas en créer un autre et comme ce sujet a déjà été traité moult fois. 

 Voilà, je cherche un scanner... rien de bien original... Je pensais à _*un Epson 3170*_, mais j'ai eu une assez mauvaise expérience avec Epson et ses imprimantes, donc...

 Sinon j'ai un APN Canon qui me donne entière satisfaction donc je pensais peut-être à un canon _*canoscan 8400*.

_Ce serait pour une utilisation assez polyvalente : scanner des textes, des dessins, photocopier et scanner des photos et des négatifs.

:king:


----------



## Aragorn (4 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ici, tu as la liste de tous les produits HP actuels compatibles Mac, y compris les scanners...
> Note que les derniers pilotes X d'HP sont excellent et le SAV (y compris la hot-line) de qualité...
> Tu n'as plus qu'à rapprocher cela avec les prix pratiqués sur le terrain...



Quel modèle me conseillerais-tu ? Le HP scanjet 4070 ?
Ce qui est étrange c'est que les scanners HP affichent une résolution bien plus basse que les Epson ou les Canon. Le HP 4070 a une résolution de 2400 x 2400 contre 3200 x 6400.
Mais est-ce le seul paramètre à prendre en compte ?

:king:


----------



## golf (6 Mai 2005)

Malheureusement j'utilise une "Tout-en-Un" HP assez ancienne qui satisfait pleinement mes besoins 
Mais, t'inquiètes pas, il y aura bien des contributeurs compétents qui passeront par là


----------



## Giam_ (23 Août 2005)

Ce scanneur est-il vraiment ergonomique : HP ScanJet 4670 ? 


Ne paye-t'on pas plus le design que les réelles qualités de rendu ? - (à savoir si un équivalent moins beau est moins onéreux) -

Toutes expériences sur ce produit m'intéressent vivement - merci


----------



## grigouille (25 Août 2005)

J'ai vu ce modèle en démonstration lors de l'Apple Expo 2004
Le plus produit, outre le design, est la possibilité de voir ce qu'on scanne (on place la vitre sur le document à scanner, à l'inverse d'un scanner traditionnel)
Les résultats m'ont semblé de bonne qualité, en dépit d'une résolution en retrait par rapport à d'autres modèles concurrents
Je ne suis pas un spécialiste de l'image, donc cela me semblait répondre à mes besoins (scans ponctuels d'images)

Cependant je ne l'ai pas acheté, en me disant qu'une màj était sur le point d'arriver.
Un an plus tard, pas de màj pour ce modèle qui me semble avoir plus de 2 ans déjà.

Par contre son prix a baissé, ce qui le rend d'autant plus intéressant, sous réserve que les performances sont au rdv

Je suis donc également preneur d'avis d'utilisateurs, avant de procéder à son acquisition (peut être à l'Apple Expo 2005...)


----------



## Giam_ (25 Août 2005)

grigouille a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu ce modèle en démonstration lors de l'Apple Expo 2004
> Le plus produit, outre le design, est la possibilité de voir ce qu'on scanne (on place la vitre sur le document à scanner, à l'inverse d'un scanner traditionnel)
> Les résultats m'ont semblé de bonne qualité, en dépit d'une résolution en retrait par rapport à d'autres modèles concurrents
> Je ne suis pas un spécialiste de l'image, donc cela me semblait répondre à mes besoins (scans ponctuels d'images)
> ...



Dans ce cas c'est une aubaine pour moi et je te suiverai avec grand plaisirs dans ce choix  :love: 






Effectivement je vais bientôt recevoir un peu de monnaie de ma filiale parallèle de dessin d'archi. qui va de suite repartir vers HP, je pense.  (et un pti z'écran aussi... :bebe: depuis le temps que j'en parle)


----------



## Mac à Rosny (18 Décembre 2005)

Je cherche un scanner A4, avec un chargeur de documents (OCR surtout).
Le Fujitsu ScanSnap fi-5110EOXM a l'air parfait, mais son prix est élevé.

Avez-vous un produit comparable et moins cher à me conseiller ?

D'avnce merci.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (18 Décembre 2005)

Sinon, un bon plan pour acheter les Fujitsu moins cher (Allemgne ?).


----------



## Mac à Rosny (19 Décembre 2005)

Euh...

Excusez moi de vous demander pardon... mais il n'y a VRAIMENT personne qui utilise un scanner avec chargeur de document sur MacG, qui pourrait me donner un chti conseil d'achat de rien du tout.

 :rose: 

On se sent vraiment tout seul au monde, parfois...  
Adieu monde cruel.


----------



## NightWalker (19 Décembre 2005)

Salut,

C'est peut-être que tu n'as pas posté au bon endroit 


Je te transfert chez Golf dans le forum des Périphériques


----------



## Mac à Rosny (20 Décembre 2005)

Finalement mon choix se résume à 3 options:

- HP 5590
- Fujitsu ScanSnap fi-5110EOXM
- Epson Perfection + chargeur (en option)

Un conseil ?
D'avance merci.


----------



## Mac à Rosny (24 Décembre 2005)

Personne qui fait de l'OCR en masse, ici ?


----------



## harris (27 Décembre 2005)

Salut, 

il y a le Fujitsu Fi- 4120 C2 qui est excellent. Le pb est que je ne sais pas si ils ont prtévus des pilotes mac. La réponse m'intéresse mais pour le matos, il est top. 

Harris


----------



## macboy (27 Décembre 2005)

Mac à Rosny a dit:
			
		

> Personne qui fait de l'OCR en masse, ici ?


je vais être méchant mais c'est que pour PC .. (avec un peu de chanche ça va réveiller les vieux Apple Users)

mais il est vrai que tous les OCR de masse que j'ai vu : utilisation faite sous Windaube
bouh...


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Décembre 2005)

Je précise donc, après ces 2 excellentes réponses.

Qui a une expérience de ces 3 machines sous Mac ?

Merci en tout cas.

Amicalement


----------



## macboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Mac à Rosny a dit:
			
		

> Je précise donc, après ces 2 excellentes réponses.
> 
> Qui a une expérience de ces 3 machines sous Mac ?
> 
> ...



dans SVM mac décembre il y a un test du Fijtisu Scansap noté 4,5 / 5
Plus: vitesse, simplicité, recto verso , acrobat 7.0
moins: prix

il est capable de ROC (ou OCR) 

en 150 pp capable de traiter 30 pages en 1 min


----------



## Mac à Rosny (28 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour l'info.   

Amicalement


----------



## Mac à Rosny (14 Janvier 2006)

Retour d'info:

J'ai posé ici la question concernant le choix d'un scanner OCR.
Je donne mon choix/avis espérant être utile à ceux qui envisageraient cet achat.

J'ai opté pour le scanner Fujitsu ScanSnap FI-5110EOXM pour Mac (il existe un modèle PC, que je n'ai pas testé).
Un peu d'attente avant d'être livré. Rupture de stock. La rançon du succès.

Je suis littéralement emballé !!

Tout petit, ce scanner occupe un minimum de place sur le bureau. On dirait une imprimante miniature.

Points positifs:
Vitesse époustouflante.
Détections automatiques de la couleur et du N&B, des plages non imprimées, dans un document, et du recto verso.
Intégration MacOSX Tiger parfaite. Il suffit d'appuyer sur un bouton, et de laisser travailler sur 50 pages recto verso. Le résultat apparaît automatiquement sous Acrobat, livré avec la machine.

Points négatifs (peu gênants, en fait):
- un peu cher
- un peu bruyant (sans plus)
- l'OCR d'Acrobat est moins puissant que celui de Read Iris, que je continue donc à utiliser
- impossibilité de numériser les documents rigides, car dans ce scanner, ce sont les documents qui bougent et non la lampe. Ceux-ci sont avalés, comme le papier, dans une imprimante.

Vraiment un régal sans équivalent sur la marché.
A commander sans état d'âme.

Espérant vous être utile.


----------



## yves38 (17 Avril 2007)

litle_big_one a dit:


> J'ai pas de scanner epson, donc je ne peux pas comparer, mais je maintient pour hp.
> Quand au scanner hp 3970, je t'envoie une copie de la facture, une photo ou autre
> 
> Sinon, c'est ici...
> ...



Avez-vous toujours le scanner HP 3970 ?
J'en ai un, mais il ne fonctionne plus avec OS 10.4.8 malgré la mise à jour de Scan Pro sur le site HP


----------



## Taz73 (18 Avril 2007)

Je recherche un scanneur qui permette de scanner des photos argentiques classiques en série (avec un chargeur). Est-ce que cela existe ? Je n'en ai jamais vu, uniquement pour les diapos ou les négatifs à priori.
Sinon, y-a-t-il un pilote de scan qui puisse créer automatiquement autant de fichiers TIFF que de photos posées sur la vitre ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------

